# SSL or Shared SSL?



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Would it be better to have a ssl certificate or a shared ssl? My hostiing company offers a shared ssl and it works with cubecart, zencart, and oscommerce. Im just wondering if having my own ssl would be better?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

oddhuman said:


> Would it be better to have a ssl certificate or a shared ssl? My hostiing company offers a shared ssl and it works with cubecart, zencart, and oscommerce. Im just wondering if having my own ssl would be better?


Either way will work. With a shared it just shows your hosting companies URL in the address bar which _may_ turn off some customers; whereas with your own SSL certificate, your site name stays in the address bar and the whole process is seamless.


----------



## JoeJon (Mar 16, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Either way will work. With a shared it just shows your hosting companies URL in the address bar which _may_ turn off some customers; whereas with your own SSL certificate, your site name stays in the address bar and the whole process is seamless.


Well, the other major issue, what is the difference in price, in general?


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

JoeJon said:


> Well, the other major issue, what is the difference in price, in general?


The shared ssl is provided free by my hosting company. But like rodney said when the user goes to a secure part of my site the url will change to my companys url. example:

https://server.company.com/~myaccount

instead of

https://myaccount.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JoeJon said:


> Well, the other major issue, what is the difference in price, in general?


A shared cert is free most of the time, but has the drawbacks oddhuman expressed above.

Your own SSL certificate costs about $50 per year, which isn't that great of an expense when it helps the customer have more trust in your website by not having to be redirected to a different site name.


----------

